# Towing, yup I'm asking.



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Isn't it common for owner manuals for small cars to say "no towing" in the USA due to legal reasons (extremely easy to sue people over absolutely stupid things)?

I say chuck your tow bar on and start towing as per the Australian Cruze's limitations. Just be careful about getting it wet as you said.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

The thing that has caught me off guard is the manual specifically has a towing section. Says how to tow and everything. But then says don't with a diesel cruze.
I've linked the manual below. It's page 268.

http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...rship/Manuals and Videos/02_pdf/2k14cruze.pdf


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

That's because the standard cruze does have a tow rating, except the ECO and diesel. Both of these models have the lower grill shutters that close and a more blocked off upper grill, I would speculate the lack of tow rating is due to possible inadequate cooling & nothing else. 

I did not see page numbers listed on that owners manual PDF, its section 9-66 for the parts about towing.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Actually that may be the exact reason.
I was reading up on some detailed info on our latest Commodore here in Aus and it said that when you purchase a new VF Commodore with the heavy duty tow pack (1600kg) they remove some of the aero panels partially blocking the grill to provide adequate cooling vs. the regular 1200kg tow pack. So make sure you remove the panels at the sides of the grill.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The upper grill panel differences between the diesel/ECO and other cruze really doesn't seem like it would make much difference, but when you compare these photos below you see the eco/diesel front(first link) is blocked off almost twice as much. 
http://carsiyo.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/2011-Chevrolet-Cruze-Eco-Grille-View.jpg

http://media.caranddriver.com/image...-cruze-ltz-grille-photo-375459-s-1280x782.jpg


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I would recommend fitting a separate transmission cooler for towing as this helps keep engine temp down as well by having cooler oil pass through the radiator. Surely the shutters would open with engine temp. I have noticed that the air intake on my Aussie diesel below the bumper is quite a bit bigger than the US diesel. You can check my garage to see. By the way my transmission is the 6T45 unit.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

And then the 1.6T.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I might be test driving it tomorrow. If not I will stop by and take a look at the grill. I've done a transmission cooler before. So if that is indeed it, not a problem. It would make sense because I read the Jetta TDI's don't heat the car well in the winter. Why trucks use the plastic over the engines to heat the coolant up to kick out heat. So that could be the same theory with the smaller opening.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> And then the 1.6T.
> View attachment 17441


I want you Aussies to know, I think that is a very sexy front end.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

mattjt21 said:


> I might be test driving it tomorrow. If not I will stop by and take a look at the grill.


Those plastic panels blocking the upper grill will pop off, though getting them out of the bumper cover might be a bit more challenging. Think I read in the past most of the cooling is done by the lower grill opening anyway so removing them might not make much difference.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Checked last night and the Aussie diesel has 2 cooling fans, one is a bit bigger than the other one. The air con must turn one on and engine temp the other. Check the US diesel as this could affect towing if only one fan?


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

I just watched a Youtube video and yes the opening is VERY small. I think I'd want to pop those panels out in the summer anyway to keep any risk of overheating at a minimum. Especially if caught in traffic. I would have to check on that fan. Seems there are ways around this. Again, I wouldn't be going far and I can't see how pulling 800 lbs with 2 people in the car would be different than having 2 more 200lb people in the back seat and say another 400 lbs of stuff in the trunk. Car still has to move the same amount of weight.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Cruze Diesel Fuel Economy Report - 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Test Drive & Car Video Review - YouTube

At 4:32 they were talking about Active grill shutters?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, its the lower grill that gets completely blocked above a certain speed. There may be other variables that tell the shutters to open above those set speeds such as high temps but I have not seen anyone with an ECO or diesel test these out. 

I do know if you remove the grill shutters or they get blocked from moving freely it does set off a CEL.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

Well if airflow is the only reason I am sure I can make mods to get what I need from it. A CEL for the occasional long trip isn't a big deal to me. I cant see the engine being an issue or the frame. ( I can check for pre-drilled holes on the frame for a tow hitch. I can't see it being a transmission issue either. I would never tow in sixth anyways I don't imagine. Especially through the adirondacks. Will see though.


----------



## E365 (Jun 10, 2013)

I can envision an aftermarket module that plugs into the grill shutter harness plugs and tricks the computer into thinking it's working correctly, even though its removed. I'd like to convert a Cruze Diesel into an LTZ/RS exterior car which I think would mean removing the system anyway. The LTZ/RS cars look so classy. Everything else is just too plain-jane econobox looking to me.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

mattjt21 said:


> I want you Aussies to know, I think that is a very sexy front end.


Lots of guys here talk about de badging their cars. I would like to re badge mine with the Holden emblems instead of the Bow tie. talk about a confusion factor. But it looks like a Cruze! I just don't know!!!


----------

